# Black list



## cpt-haze (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I am going to assume that the chat site links to Fur affinity(I'm a n00b to the forums, don't judge me) but I signed up for this website in hopes that I could request something for fur affinity, a black list like gelbooru has. What is a black list you ask? Picture your looking up pictures of female furrys and you see a penis. A black list would allow you to remove any pictures with a penis (or what ever you dont want to see). I have run into a problem when I see a beautifuly picture by my favorite artist and my boner is killed by the next drawing in line having a penis. I should have the option to block what ever I do not want to see. This will not rip the artists art off the website, it will just filter it out of the things we want to look up. I ask that you please go over this administrators for fur affinity.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2011)

You mean like a filter? It's been suggested many times in the past. It won't happen after they eventually rework the tagging system, if it happens at all. 

My advice for you in the mean time: Don't go on FA to fap. Go on FA, save stuff you like for later use.

Not that you should really be fapping to stuff on FA anyway. But hey, your choice.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 28, 2011)

Already been brought up for the 9001th time.


----------



## Corto (Aug 28, 2011)

Cpt Haze, I do not like your homophobia. What do you have against dicks? What have dicks ever done to you?


----------



## cpt-haze (Aug 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Cpt Haze, I do not like your homophobia. What do you have against dicks? What have dicks ever done to you?


 They kill my boner. I have nothing against gay people, its just the only penis I ever want to see is mine and mine only


----------



## Deo (Aug 30, 2011)

cpt-haze said:


> They kill my boner. I have nothing against gay people, its just the only penis I ever want to see is mine and mine only


Do you want to see my penis? Or Cortos? I have piccies!


----------



## Corto (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't vouch for Deo's dick personally, but I've heard stories about it being a magical experience, akin to looking at a mirror and instead of your reflection, seeing a despiction of how you'll die. A horrifying, yet strangely fulfilling experience.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 30, 2011)

Just go to SoFurry if that what you want. :>


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 30, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Just go to any site that's not FA if that what you want. :>


Fix'd.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah...um...fapping to female furries? They have porn sites for that

FA isn't purely a hetero porn site, so i don't know what you were expecting


----------

